# Not again



## Upset911 (Feb 13, 2020)

Third time may not be the charm. Not looking for answers but an understanding on why I gravitate to certain types. I’m in my 50s and completely confused and disheartened. Getting way too old for this merry-go-round


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Upset911 said:


> Third time may not be the charm. Not looking for answers* but an understanding on why I gravitate to certain types.* I’m in my 50s and completely confused and disheartened. Getting way too old for this merry-go-round


Certain personality traits and learned behaviours and perhaps, a few FOO (family of origin) issues tossed in.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Upset911 said:


> Third time may not be the charm. Not looking for answers but an understanding on why I gravitate to certain types. I’m in my 50s and completely confused and disheartened. Getting way too old for this merry-go-round


So what's going on?


----------

